# part of me wants to move with someone else



## lifechangingmoments (Jun 7, 2010)

ok been married 2 years now, and i have with my husband for five, the problem im having is that he has been deployed most of our marriage, and along with that i find out that he cheated on me while he was in texas...lie many times to about what he was doing and where he was going....down to the cell phone landed in the toilet and couldnt call me. while i was told to get over it and shut up about it or he's leaving me. So with him still deployed i try to never bring it up again, but at one time i told him i didnt love him...well that top the cake he said, and told me he didnt know if he wanted the marriage or not. so every phone call we had after that he never told me he loved me, i cry during our conversations, as well as after we hung up the phone.....well after months of being treated like crap on the phone...he begain to to say i love you again to me. but it never felt right after.....long story short.... i met someone who is also in the military, but we click ....had sex....spent nights together, and now i have fallen for this guy....need help!


----------



## cody5 (Sep 2, 2009)

No kids? A nice easy one for a change...


----------



## scarletblue (May 20, 2009)

Get a divorce. Let each other move on and be happy. If you end up with the new guy, be prepared for trust issues. He knows you cheated on your husband with him, he'll get suspicious that you will do the same thing with him. Good luck, and take care!


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Get a divorce. Do NOT see this other man again until you are divorced. And be prepared for him to cheat on you. Just like you cheated, and he cheated. That's what you're getting.


----------

